# Help test the new Paste.ee!



## Nikki (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello everyone!

The new Paste.ee is VERY CLOSE to being ready to replace the old and add a lot of functionality and usability. However, it does need a bit more testing to make sure all of the code is secure and that there are no bugs.

URL: https://paste.ee/ | https://min.paste.ee/

Some new features:



Bootswatch theme selection (Account in the dropdown menu in the top right, then Options)
Downloading is done via Javascript if possible to save an extra HTTP request and allow encrypted pastes to be downloaded
Raw paste viewing for Encrypted pastes is done via Javascript (You cannot download the raw encrypted paste via wget/curl/etc because the server will not decrypt it)
Syntax Highlighting stats (About and Account Overview pages)
An easier to use API information page with information about pastes and calls
Account password resets

And some backend changes:


Nginx + php-fpm + php 5.4
Laravel 4.1
Postgresql instead of MySQL
Mandrill for e-mail sending

Known issues:


Usernames are case sensitive when logging in (This may or may not be fixed in the future)
Copying - Styles are not perfect with ZeroClipboard embedding a flash element above the buttons
Headers on the information panels in the Account view are not correct for each bootswatch theme

I'd really appreciate it if you tried to break it, and if you find anything that could be improved let me know by creating an issue on Github - https://github.com/nikkiii/paste.ee/issues (Sorry, the project isn't open source!)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 18, 2014)

Sweet!

http://i.imgur.com/BzaDWJN.png <- I had this issue

Weird though maybe it was just the way my browser rendered it, because once I pressed F12 for the code console it went away.

Overall, the general things I used paste.ee for works flawlessly 

I just wish there was an automatic way for it to find out if it's Javascript, C++, or just pain coding haha but besides that it looks great! Good job Nikki!


----------



## Nikki (Mar 18, 2014)

@HalfEatenPie That's probably the way it rendered it, since there's a 70px padding on the top of the body for the navbar. Also it is possible to auto detect, but it'd require an external library and some way to call it (like Github's Linguist which can determine what files are by extension and a classifier)


----------



## MannDude (Mar 18, 2014)

I pasted something. It worked. I hit back, pasted something again. It also worked.

I think it works 

Was fast and simple.


----------



## peterw (Mar 18, 2014)

The "embed" link has no feedback. You should popup to inform the user that the link is in the clipboard.


----------



## Nett (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh god...I'm actually developing a tool/website similar to this...


----------



## HaitiBrother (Mar 18, 2014)

Nett said:


> Oh god...I'm actually developing a tool/website similar to this...


and I just bought a new tire for my car.


----------



## Mun (Mar 18, 2014)

Nett said:


> Oh god...I'm actually developing a tool/website similar to this...


You will never beat Nikki's coding and awesome design, just give up. Give up!


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks good, nice project. I do wish the paste box was full page width by default tho.



Nikki said:


> (Sorry, the project isn't open source!)


Oh, is the plan to go paid or sell the code?


----------



## Nikki (Mar 18, 2014)

matt_securedspeed said:


> Looks good, nice project. I do wish the paste box was full page width by default tho.
> 
> Oh, is the plan to go paid or sell the code?


The plan is to run the website as long as I can without ads or paid options  It just feels like it would go against what I'm working on by releasing the source, since it would spawn at least 10 clones in the first year.

Oh! I forgot, there's also this: http://min.paste.ee/

Tied into the same database, it simply uses a full width textarea + prettify instead of the full design the main website uses.


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Mar 18, 2014)

Nikki said:


> Oh! I forgot, there's also this: http://min.paste.ee/


This is the nicest one! Good job!


----------



## vampireJ (Mar 20, 2014)

It will get a lot more popular if you release the source code but have them retain your links. And you can have some ads.

Nice and clean bootstrap theme though.


----------



## Nikki (Mar 20, 2014)

http://paste.ee/ It's live


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 20, 2014)

vampireJ said:


> It will get a lot more popular if you release the source code but have them retain your links. And you can have some ads.
> 
> Nice and clean bootstrap theme though.


I disagree with this.  It isn't about popularity in my opinion, but just utilization in general. 

Anyways love your work @Nikki!  Been using Paste.ee for everything for a while now


----------



## Nikki (Mar 27, 2014)

One of the final parts to the new Paste.ee was always to make it more secure. Today, we've taken a big leap and added SSL to everything. It's completely optional, and we'll probably add an option to redirect logged in users to https if they aren't already soon enough 

Most importantly, this is available for EVERYONE who uses the website.

https://paste.ee/

https://min.paste.ee/


----------



## fisle (Mar 27, 2014)

Great! Now my totally useless pastes are safe. 

Real feedback: The UI is great and the domain is so memorable, this is the pastebin I nowadays find myself using. Great work!


----------



## Packety (Mar 27, 2014)

This is one of the best pastebins i have seen so far, will for sure use this!


----------



## Nikki (Mar 30, 2014)

Updated the select field on the index to use select2, allowing you to search for syntax highlighters. This shouldn't mess with people without javascript too


----------



## switsys (Mar 30, 2014)

Packety said:


> This is one of the best pastebins i have seen so far, will for sure use this!


+ 412


----------



## Packety (Mar 30, 2014)

switsys said:


> + 412


hmm, 412?


----------



## blergh (Mar 31, 2014)

I just use paste2.org - Same functions but been around for ages and ages.


----------



## Nikki (Apr 8, 2014)

New option on the account options page to automatically redirect you to the secured version of the website. It's enabled by default, and can be changed whenever you want.


----------



## AreebMajeed (Apr 9, 2014)

The domain is easy to remember. The UI is beautiful. This is a good work, well done!


----------



## IceCream (Apr 10, 2014)

Why not opensource? Anyway, I like the design and it's "simplicity". idk


----------



## Nikki (Apr 10, 2014)

IceCream said:


> Why not opensource? Anyway, I like the design and it's "simplicity". idk


There's multiple reasons, including competition while trying to start up your own website. Every clone using the same code has the possibility of taking users because of the same design and features.


----------

